# Has the economy caused any one else to get layed off?



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Curious how you all are fairing in the poor economy of today. Got my lay-off papers today!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Not layed off, but my friend Kim has been looking for work since April... They all say she's "overqualified" for entry level stuff because she has management experience, but won't hire her for management either.....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

They did away with my position as of end of Nov 08, and told me I could telemarket from my home for straight commission, now I'm considered under-employed by the heavenly fathers who are at the helm of the Govt. here in the corncob state!! l The Regal so now I play with trains more often than I used too. Hee Hee


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

No such thing as a lay off anymore. Instead, I was chosen to participate in a resource action. Curiously, it's very similar. Luckily, I was able to retire.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

In Australia it is starting to happen here. 

Some people in the company I work for have been made redundant; money has been pulled out of projects, therefore reduced work for engineering companies.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

I was a truck driver for a pile driveing company. Had a feeling my job would be 1 to get cut. Seeing as how my job didn't make them any money it saved them some though. Guess not enough.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

My son and 5 other of the highest-paid machinists were all 'fired' on the same day. The reason they did was so the company didn't have to pay unemployment benefits. This was in November. He'd worked there five years while the others had worked there much longer.

There was a recourse in contesting the 'firing', but since he's single he shrugged it off. He finally got hired a month ago in a foundry in the QA dept.

Me? I got my very first retirement check yesterday. I was sweating it because Boeing took over from Mac and took the 16 billion dollar trust fund Mr. Mac had set up for his employees. I don't know how they broke the trust fund, but I'm sure as I sit here typing it was illegal.

I feel this country is going to **** in a handbasket. There is no honesty anywhere. 

Les


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I deal with this daily. I don't see it ending anytime soon. 

Statistically, when an employye is discharged, unemployment insurance benefits are awarded 85% of the time. It is the employer's burden to prove the employee's actions were a willful and wanton disregard of the employer's interests. 

When someone quits their job, benefits are paid about 27% of the time. The burden of showing good cause falls on the shoulders of the employee who quit, unless they were going to be discharged had they not quit. Then the burden falls back on the shoulders of the employer. 

When a separation occurs due to a lack of work, benefits are awarded. These exclude any extraneous issues which may disqualify benefit payment, like school attndance or self-employment. Eligibility varies from state to state. The employer pays 100% of the unemployment insurance. 

Some employers fill the heads of their employees of all kinds stories about whether or not benefits will be paid if they are fired or quit. Telling people they will not get unemployment if they are fired is out of their hands and is just another mind game they play. 

I shudder everyday when I hear about lay-offs and closings. My work load goes up with every lost job, but I have been on the receiving end of the pink slips many times before and it ain't fun. I do know that there are good jobs to be had out there, it is just finding them that is the challenge. Be patient and don't give up. Success will be your best revenge.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

No layoffs here but everybodys hours have been severly cut back. I was averaging about 38 hours a week. For the last three weeks I've been down to about 20.. 

Hopefully we'll see a rebound in hours as the winter season ends and we move into the spring floorset. We've pretty well sold through all the winter season goods and have begun to see the Spring/Summer goods assotrment beging to show up in the store. 

We'll see....


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad I'm retired. I would hate to be going through the stress of wondering when the ax would fall. Before this mess I was wondering if my nest-egg would last. Now I'm _really_ concerned. 
My next-door neighbor was laid-off at 9 AM Christmas Eve. They just couldn't wait another day or two. Now there's a compassionate company for you...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to go back to delivering pizzas...which doesn't pay all that bad. However, between the recessesiion thingie and the dead slow time of years thingie greatly cutting back the number of deliveries (and that is where the money is at, not the straight pay)...I spend most of my shift washing dishes. Better than nothing at all, I suppose...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We just went through the closeing of two offices One in New York and mine in L A. The let three servicemen go west of the rockies. We sweat every pay day cause that is when they layoff. 

I have been lucky so far. They shut down all five factories in Japan all the month of Jan. They have only started up two. I will be 64 in Nov. I hope I can go till 65.5 then I can more money from S S . 
and medi care. 

If I were laid off now I would apply for SS and suplement my income with part time work I think.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Where I work they are always looking new employees. The more folks lose the more job security I have. I work in a Texas State Prison. Come join the team. 
Jim


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Jim, I just got done applying with the South Carolina Department of Corrections last night. Going today and apply with the Charleston Police Department and Charleston Fire Dept. Tommorow applying with Horry County Police in Myrtle Beach, SC. A old freind of mine is a Homicide Detective there so see how it goes. I hate going through application process going somewhere new sucks.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I'm glade to be retired but then my job was never in jeopardy. US govt at least in most cases provides a very secure job. Any folks out there have a little RR back ground should apply to the FRA if you do not mind traveling. They will hire you as a trainee even. It's better than not having a job. At least it provides an income. The five categories for inspectors are Operating Practices, MP&E (motive power and equipment) Hazmat, Signal, and track. Later RJD


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm retired and my military pension will pay the small mortgage and put food on the table so I'm one of the lucky ones. But I love working at something even if it's just to get out of the house and keep some spare cash around for my layout, Bev's doll houses and a good dinner and movie now and again. I was doing 32 hours a week and that's been cut back to 24 but I think that's less to do with an economic down turn (It's been quite stable in my area) and more attributed to Wal-Mart moving in with a giant super store about 10 km up the road. 

These things tend to feed off each other though in a mindless sort of a way. The Chevy dealer sells one less car and so he sends a salesman home. The Honda guy sees this and although his numbers are up this year he still sends a guy home. Those guys buy less 'stuff' and 5 others wind up sitting on the front porch. Those 5 lead to 25 others..... 
WWII pulled us out of their last financial screw up so I hope they don't resort to that again.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I got the pink slip last week along with 65 other folks. I've been in electronics manufacturing here in Massachusetts for 36 years. This is my third layoff and I fell thankful that I've only had three. Some folks I know have had 5 or 6 layoffs in their working life. Thank goodness the house is paid for, the cars are paid for, and no major bills outstanding. I'm 57 years old and thinking it's time to get out of this manufacturing game. Most everything is being assembled offshore today so the likelyhood of me finding another position is very slim. My wife works for Uncle Sam (39 years service) and has our health insurance so I'll survive. Glad I'm not fresh out of college with a manufacturing major, a wife and child to support, and a house payment every month, not to mention school loans to pay. Been there and done that!!

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I worked for a company that makes performance computer programming for cars and trucks. Some even got better fuel mileage. With the price of gas dropping, no one cared about getting better fuel mileage and the sales slowed. With the economy going south, spending money for more power also fell off. 
They call it a RIF, reduction in work force. I was let go with 5 others on Nov 13. After numerous resumes and apps filled out, I can't even get a call for an interview. 8 years and the 6th oldest senority wise didn't matter.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was laid off on Dec 15 during a 10% reduction in workforce due to the plummeting world demand for copper and metal. Luckily, I was given full health care coverage through the end of September. My wife upped her hours from 20 to 30 and is getting paid more per hour than before. I feel like my degree (mechanical engineering) and experience will help me get a new position at better pay very soon. Had an excellent interview last week with a local engineering company and there is a good chance that a Canadian company will be interviewing me to start a new office for them here in the Eastern US. I am finding a fair number of local engineering opportunities that fit my experience and background. 


On the other hand, I have been really enjoying my time with my 15 month old son. I got a small severance from my old company, and that will keep us afloat for a while longer. While I liked the people I was working with at the end of my 5 year tenure, on the whole, I am looking at this as an opportunity to advance my career. 

Trains wise, I am working on several train projects at once, like repainting and reinforcing a colorado models warehouse I built a few years ago. I am also doing some maintenance on other buildings, too. The live steam Libery Belle's running gear problem has been sorted out, and I now have the proper O rings (Thanks Roundhouse) for the cylinder inlet pipes, so I will be one step closer to setting valve timing when those are installed. The Mallet I purchased 2 weeks before I was laid off has been seeing lots of use with all the snow here lately. Shawn Fields was nice enough to make a number plate for her, 3177, which came last Friday. He did an excellent job, by the way. Its arrival inspired me to start prepping the loco for renumbering, and all traces of the former number have been sanded away. Oh, and I replaced the marker lenses with green ones, since I didn't care for the red ones. Interestingly, they look white when illuminated. Now I just need to get the right paint, and letter away. The tender also will get the Millersvillanova treatment, in due time. 


In a stress reducing move for myself, I have found that I just don't care about the on going squabblings of some folks on here regarding this or that. Comments by some that would have gotten me fired up a few months ago now cause more of a "What an a-hole! Who cares?!"reaction with me. I spend less time on this board now because it is not that interesting to read about someone's hurt ego and generally avoid commenting on those threads. 


For those recently let go, I have also found that joining networking websites, like facebook and linkedin have helped me to find old friends. Also, career builder has been a good resource for finding opportunities. 


Hang in there guys, it will get better!

Mark


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Those of you that are retired I am envious of you. Mid 06' I saw all this happening, at least in my business, and nobody was paying attention. I started telling friends that I wish I was retired cause I did not want to have to deal with what I am dealing with now. *
*I am a manager of a building supply business. In 06' we started slowly downsizing to the point at which we are now. I am the one who gets to make the decision on who goes and who stays all for the benefit of prolonging the life of the business, not someones back pocket. Not at all a easy decision since most if not all of my layoffs are good hard working family men that I know will not find another job for some time. This economy sucks and no matter how much money gets thrown at by our government it aint going to fix it anytime soon.* 

*WORLD WIDE ECONOMY = WORLD WIDE RECESSION = WORLD WIDE SOLUTIONS
* *Glen*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

WORLD WIDE ECONOMY = WORLD WIDE RECESSION = WORLD WIDE SOLUTIONS

world war solution? 

i've got relatives and friends all over europe and latin america and in south africa. 
it is everywhere the same. workers laid off, small business strangled by banks, middle class disapearing, and politicians throwing money, they are going to take from us, into the black holes named banks. 
this will be interesting times (in the chinese sence of the expression) 

korm


----------



## Bob MacGregor (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to retire several years ago, my wife is still self employed. I told my kids (4) plus spouses that now it is their turn to buy Mom and Me cars, insurance, spending money, college educations, trips, clothes, shoes, credit cards, computers, down payments on homes, more cars, televisions, I think that you all get the point, but none of my kids get it!!!! Mom and I drove $200 junkers, busted our butts to make the mortgage payments, food bills, heating bills, electric bills, insurance bills, tax bills, car payments for the kids, and on it goes!!! " But Dad, we are in bad economic times!!" Yes they are correct and Mom and I are still trucking on conservatively as we always have!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya bro.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

*Bull* 
Sorry to learn of your layoff. 

For some this is a hidden blessing, forcing people to change the direction in their lives and in time they find they are happier in a new career. For others the layoffs are devastating, wrecking years of building a life and a career.

I work in the exploration part of the oil and gas industry. There have been several waves of layoffs that decimated the lives of many friends, 1985-1986, 1989-1990, 1995. Many who left found other employment outside of the industry and are happy. A few never did manage to get back on their feet and to this day are bitter unhappy people.

Today the oil and gas industry is relatively strong, even with oil down from the record high prices of last summer. I receive 2-3 headhunter calls per week and a similar number of emails trying to woo me away from my current employer to work for another company. But this situation could change in the near future and another round of layoffs could be in the offing. The standard is 2 weeks of pay per year of service as severance, so I would receive something on the order of 62 weeks of pay. That sure does ease the pain if it comes.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like I am going back on the road. Long haul truck driving best office you can get different state everyday sucks not being at home though. Take what you can get right. 
Later Jason


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Bob above, I retired two years ago (at 62). My wife has a year and a half to go as a school teacher. However now they're talking about extending the current contract so that's going to make her decision harder. She's not quite at the point where she can get the 100% retirement payment. 

I do feel for the folks who have been fired, laid off, RIFted, downsized and otherwise just plain screwed. I think it's going to take a couple of years for the economy to get back on track, so circle the wagons and hold on.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm retired. Got my first retirement check last month. I bought my wife a big bag of expensive oranges to celebrate.

My wife has a small home business. Licensed in the state of MO. In November, she tried to get the business' operating fund out of Bank of America. This is now February. At the first of the month we were told 'check is in the mail'. Today, "We'll send it at the end of the month." All sorts of delays for *three months* to free her operating capital. (Less than $1,000). Never mind the billions B of A sucked up from the government. Her company can't buy supplies to keep going because the assets are 'um, we're working on that'. *When they bother to answer at all past a form letter.*

We, you and I and our dogs if any, are getting the shaft. If any of you reading this have money in a bank, _get it out_. If you can. *Bank of America is broke.* Or, worse, has it and won't release it to the small businesses who trusted it.

Got a problem with that? Call President Obama and complain. Call your congressman. You'll find out how *deeply, truly, they give a big rat's a*s.* 
Think it can't happen to *you? *So did she. Think you have any recourse? So did she.

Les


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know but in my line of work raising commercial buildings things are picking up...









Infact we only slowed down during the month of December and really only for a few weeks due to the extreme cold.

We just picked up 3 more buildings to raise just last week which means that 4 projects are going now with more on the books with bids going out just about every day.

Seems to me that the commercial end of things is going just fine, that businesses that are solvent are borrowing/spending because $$$ is cheap. Infact most buildings that we put up are speculation buildings/warehouses along the lines of a million sq. ft.+...go figure. Though I did just set a building for Harley Davidson up by Milwaukee, Wi. and I believe that it was a distrubution center...


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I got outsourced 2 years ago at 64 years of age. As I look back now, it was just fine. I decided to retire at that time. I was already getting a retirement from IBM (my first layoff) and now I get Social Security too. Since I have already paid off my house and all loans, things are going just fine. This also let me have the time to do my part time job. It's more fun anyway. It's nice to get paid to run trains.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wal-Mart Home Office just layed off roughly 800 employees today. That is a big bang in our area. I had not been concerned about
layoffs until now. I work in a Sam's Club and now wonder who and what is next. The news said that WM/Sam's did say that they
would be hiring in the stores/clubs, but it makes you wonder.

It's sad to see that happen to those folks knowing what the CEOs and other management people earn not to mention all their
stock options etc. I think that Mr. Sam would not be happy with what is going on and where the $$ is going. 'His People' was
his most important concern. Take care of your people and they will take care of the business. Doesn't look that way any more.

It's really getting scarry out there. We are in a pretty good situation, but a job loss would still hurt...especailly loosing our
health care at our ages.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Fortunately I'm retired and gettig Social Security. Just hope the union pension plan doesn't go bust. Wife looked for almost 9 months and finally took a part time job with a local drugstore chain.

We've lost a bunch of money from our retirement savings in the last year. Right now we're tightening up and not spending any money we don't have to. Sure puts a crimp on my hobby spending for awhile.

We have three guys on our block recently laid off, with wives and little kids to support. My son has been out of work since November. Things are real tight in the job market right now and expect they'll get worse before they get better. Neigbors got together and had a garage sale to raise money for the families out of work. It wasn't much, but it was a little help.

We're way better off than a lot of people so we ahve a lot to be thankful for. Sure hope this ugly mess gets resolved sooner than later.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

No layoffs at my co. yet - a big aerospace defense mfr. Have record backlogs now, but with the Bolshevik-Dems running Washington, I expect they will surely start cutting defense so they can increase funding their pet social handout projects. It's still a bit too early to retire for me or my wife. She works at the same place so we risk losing all income/benefits if they lay us both off. We increased our savings a few years ago to build rainy day funds so we are covered for maybe a year if that happens (could be much less if we have any major health issues!). 
Al


----------

